# Detailed Pics of La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada Humidor



## sboyajian

In my other thread a couple people mentioned they would like to see more detailed photos of the LGC 2006.. 

I apologize if the quality is not wonderful.. my camera is on it's last leg and I won't get my new one until xmas (at least that's what the wife says..)

Enjoy.. if you have any questions or would like to see a certain part that maybe I didn't take a picture of, let me know and I'll see what I can do to help out.


----------



## amateurke

Looks realy good man. The cigars too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister

That's absolutely beautiful. Looks like it's made of Macassar Ebony and the black pieces might be Gaboon Ebony. Those are some of the most exotic woods available. Both are more than 75.00 bucks a foot. That is a real beauty. Nice score. Could you post a picture of the whole lid opened?


----------



## Humidor Minister

One more question, is there some sort of finish on the Cedar?


----------



## azpostal

Awesome humi!!!


----------



## sboyajian

William Wyko said:


> That's absolutely beautiful. Looks like it's made of Macassar Ebony and the black pieces might be Gaboon Ebony. Those are some of the most exotic woods available. Both are more than 75.00 bucks a foot. That is a real beauty. Nice score. Could you post a picture of the whole lid opened?


Not 100% sure about the Gaboon.. but you are correct, it is Macassar Ebony for the body.

I am at work right now, but I will surely take some shots with the lid opened (full view of the lid). Which side are you looking to see (open from the back or from the front?)


----------



## sboyajian

William Wyko said:


> One more question, is there some sort of finish on the Cedar?


I have always wondered that myself. There appears to be no finish (at least I don't feel one).. but the cedar has always appeared more "red" than I am used to seeing Spanish cedar.. It's been hard finding out much info about the box, most sites give the box a sentence or two and then talk for paragraphs about the cigars that come with it.


----------



## mhlatke

Great pics and a beautiful humidor! I recently picked up the 2004-2006 boxes and love them - the quality is amazing. Now I'm looking into the 2007 version - that's the crown jewel of the collection.


----------



## mc2712

That is a very nice Humidor!


----------



## sboyajian

mhlatke said:


> Great pics and a beautiful humidor! I recently picked up the 2004-2006 boxes and love them - the quality is amazing. Now I'm looking into the 2007 version - that's the crown jewel of the collection.


Do you buy them individually or with the cigars.. I wanted to try a few of the cigars (especially the maduros), but I got my box empty (and at a hefty discount)..

I really like the 2007 as well, and really want to try the 2002 Serie R Especiale that is in it.. my local b&m has the 2007, but he keeps refilling stock in it, so he's not quite ready to sell it.


----------



## LkyLindy

Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister

Both sides of the lid if you don't mind. I'd like to build my own version of A humi like that.


----------



## sboyajian

William Wyko said:


> Both sides of the lid if you don't mind. I'd like to build my own version of A humi like that.


O'rly? Well if it wasn't full I'd send you the whole thing to inspect..

I'll take a rediculous amount of pictures for you from all kinds of angles..


----------



## Camacho Junior

Very nice looking humi. I wish I had the dollars for a humi that looked that nice.


----------



## sboyajian

Camacho Junior said:


> Very nice looking humi. I wish I had the dollars for a humi that looked that nice.


my local b&m had it on the shelf (no cigars) for 400.. he offered it for 250.. I left and came back 3 hours later and offered 185.. he took it.


----------



## mhlatke

sboyajian said:


> Do you buy them individually or with the cigars.. I wanted to try a few of the cigars (especially the maduros), but I got my box empty (and at a hefty discount)..
> 
> I really like the 2007 as well, and really want to try the 2002 Serie R Especiale that is in it.. my local b&m has the 2007, but he keeps refilling stock in it, so he's not quite ready to sell it.


The 2006 was bought with cigars (maduro) and they are excellent smokes! The other two were bought off Ebay, empty, for less than $70 each.

I would love to try the 2002 line - but they are a little pricey, if you can even find them.


----------



## sboyajian

mhlatke said:


> The 2006 was bought with cigars (maduro) and they are excellent smokes! *The other two were bought off Ebay, empty, for less than $70 each.*
> 
> I would love to try the 2002 line - but they are a little pricey, if you can even find them.


wow.. now that is a steal... how do you find the 04 and 05 in comparison to the 06 and 07?


----------



## Sin-cl

shes a beauty


----------



## mhlatke

sboyajian said:


> wow.. now that is a steal... how do you find the 04 and 05 in comparison to the 06 and 07?


Both are very good quality. The 2004 is a little smaller (only held 20 sticks).
I have a few pics here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28748 
and here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28124

Of the 3, IMO, the 2006 is the most interesting design with the curved plexi top and thick side walls, but each one is beautiful and unique in it's own right.


----------



## hiway_86

Very cool!!


----------



## Txbob

That is a nice piece of work.


----------



## DBCcigar

Very nice humidor you have there!


----------



## karmaz00

a thing of beauty


----------



## dj5213

man that is super nice!


----------



## big04deuce

Very nice!


----------



## slowburn

here is a nice on if you could get the price down a bit

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/clt/942413795.html


----------



## mhlatke

slowburn said:


> here is a nice on if you could get the price down a bit
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/clt/942413795.html


That is a beauty - too bad I don't have the cash right now.
Someone was trying to sell one on Ebay for $5,000 about a month ago.


----------



## Humidor Minister

sboyajian said:


> O'rly? Well if it wasn't full I'd send you the whole thing to inspect..
> 
> I'll take a rediculous amount of pictures for you from all kinds of angles..


Thanks very much. That'll be awsome. I'll be starting A new one in A few weeks. Just have to get past X-Mas. I'm doing some turning for gifts. Once those are outta the way it's back to Humis.


----------



## sboyajian

William Wyko said:


> Thanks very much. That'll be awsome. I'll be starting A new one in A few weeks. Just have to get past X-Mas. I'm doing some turning for gifts. Once those are outta the way it's back to Humis.


I will do my best with the camera I have.. if you need more detailed, it may have to wait until Dec. 26 since I know my wife got me a new camera.


----------



## smokinson

Very nice looking. I have one question though. In the pic thats about third from the bottom, is that white thing on the left hand side some kinda bada$$ bong?


----------



## sboyajian

smokinson said:


> Very nice looking. I have one question though. In the pic thats about third from the bottom, is that white thing on the left hand side some kinda bada$$ bong?


hahaha.. you (and I) wish.. it's actually some kind of weird flower arrangement thing that my wife uses.


----------



## Humidor Minister

HAHAHA it's the Bong-A-long 5000.:biggrin:


----------

